
Textbooks Are Too Expensive - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/11/opinion/textbook-prices-college.html
======
DrScump
Irony: a 7-days print subscription (to zip code 94089) to the NYT costs $520
per year _during their "50% off" sale._

~~~
danso
Why is that ironic? A standard NYT subscription is generally intended for
people making a professional wage. The standard academic rate for students is
$1 a week (and many institutions have it subsidized entirely):

[https://www.nytimes.com/subscription/education/student](https://www.nytimes.com/subscription/education/student)

~~~
DrScump
That's a digital only rate and only for a limited audience.

The textbook prices complained about in the op-ed are all for _printed
copies_. Apples to apples.

~~~
danso
Yes, the "limited audience" is for students, the audience in question. The
value of a textbook, or a newspaper, is not the paper. Are you under the
impression that a rented textbook, and/or a digital version of it, is
trivially cheap?

